# Almost Everyone Hated AMCs



## Sprig (May 6, 2006)

My little road rocket was a '72 Gremlin X with a 304 (so called 5Ltr V8) engine. I bought it when I was working in a sawmill, few resposibilties, extra cash, addled brains, looking to have some fun. It was a negected bag of bolts when I got it for 400$, but it had a few redeaming features I liked for a project (dents and rust regardless), the least of which was the Jeep 4bolt main with 10,000 miles on it. As well the previos owner stuck the whole Jeep drivetrain into it...hm. Took it home and within a week had it at a friend's shop for an engine rebuild (nice little RV cam too). Gee, I wanted headers, really badly (they sounded so cool (still do I guess) and would give her (oh sh*t I sexed it already?) a bit of juice. Fine, job done and car is off the hoist. Open pipes and off I go down the road for the break-in (spun a main). Next had a friend in Duncan built me a set of awesome mufflers, PSI dumps with shot-guns out the end (weighted baffles inside the muffs for those that don't undrestand). Instead of doing chikcatchin' bodywork I threw a set of 10" TA's on the back and an equal set of 8"s on the front, then got talked into flipping the leafs. That little sh*tbox car would go form 0-80 damned near as quickly as a Carrera and handled like a go-cart. Loved to trash 'Vettes and Dusters on the backroads. Trouble was because it was all Y-J5 (?) running train the thing would float the valves at 100mph. Butt ugly and quick? Yep. With its first winter I stuck a set of old wide Bridgestone snow tires (the real type) with studs on it and in 8" of the white stuff there wasn't a cab *cough* that could catch me, nothing like hittin' third gear at [email protected], oh such fun @ the gas prices. I kept the origional 2bbl and ,for the growl it had and what it did I didn't have the gumption to push it. Just me. Fond memories and many miles.


Just my Saturday 00.2$ worth of drivel. Now, what would you really want?


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 10, 2006)

304 was a good engine - and in a Gremlin, even stock was a blast! Thanks for the story, brought back some nice memories.


----------

